
Show HN: Verado.com, the real time valuation tool for your belongings - claudiodeg
https://verado.com/
======
claudiodeg
Hi Hacker News, this is Claudio here from Verado
([https://verado.com/](https://verado.com/)). We are building a platform
empowering people to instantly and conveniently assess the true value of their
belongings. We are developing a technology that will instantly provide users
with accurate information of the reselling value of their items, from clothing
to jewellery to tech gadgets.

I am truly passionate about digital innovation and sustainability. Hence I
decided to explore the resale market and find ways to improve people's lives,
lengthen products' life cycle and eventually help eradicate the ecological
burden of consumerism.

Most people who are thinking of selling their second-hand items start with one
main question: "How much can I make?" Surprisingly enough, answering this
question nowadays involves a lot of manual work.

So this is how Verado works: the users uploads a few pictures of the item they
are considering selling and our platform will instantly provide an accurate
estimation of its resale value. We collect second-hand trading data from all
main classifieds and marketplaces as well data of first hand items directly
from the manufacturers websites and catalogues. This wealth of data is stored
in our databases and with the aid of machine learning and computer vision
techniques we are aiming to match the request of the user with our pricing
data set to provide accurate, unbiased valuations.

We believe the first step to a more sustainable world is giving freedom to
people to do more with their belongings instead of leaving them lying around
unused. Our solution simply provides an assessment of their resale value and
educates consumers on the benefits of recycling, upcycling and reselling. Both
from a monetary and sustainability standpoint.

This is the first product we are releasing to improve the resale experience as
well as to provide humans with the freedom to use their money wisely on the
things they really care about.

